# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Felt Edict 5 Carbon vs. Kona Hei Hei

## Mior

Haussa polkuajoon ensimmäinen täpäri jäykkäperän ja läskin jälkeen. Suunnilleen samalla hinnalla saisi nämä molemmat fillarit, mutta kumpi olisi parempi valinta? Samoja osia on paljon, suurimpana erona on jousitus.

Felt Edict 5 Carbon 2018
https://www.wiggle.com/felt-edict-5-...ion-mtb-bike/#
vai
Kona Hei Hei 2019
https://www.konaworld.com/2019/hei_hei.cfm

----------

